# My Christmas Lights are Finished



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My house is on the right.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: Sandi, that's what we should have done! Our neighbors on both sides of us have light displays similar to the one on the left in that photo. Our house looks pretty pathetic in comparison. We just have lights on the eaves and on our picket fence 

Hope you don't mind me "stealing" it to share w/others :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It was sent to me to by a friend to share, please pass on, I thought it was so funny.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hahaha!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great! where do I get a "ditto" sign.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Loved it.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sandi! That's hilarious! I always want the house on the left....but common sense and creaking bones dictate the house on the right.....I too want to join the "Ditto" club LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hilarious!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love it! DD and SIL put the lights up. Nothing too elaborate, but nice. It looked so pretty until today, and nothing will light. :doh:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's so funny!!! My kids did the lights and while they sure aren't perfect I wouldn't change a thing, they worked on it for several hours and were so proud of themselves.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> My house is on the right.


LOL could we just put the 'ditto' on a little piece of wood in the yard?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:I loved that!
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Can't wait to show to my DH. What a scream . . . thanks for sharing!


----------

